# Bought a 500N but cant load the film?



## UUilliam (Sep 11, 2009)

How do i load it? lol

sorry first time ever using film 


I got Fujifilm zexia A200 - Probably terrible but hey...
its just to test the camera out tbh...
so yeah./.. how do i load it? :S
i cant see any film any where on the spool...


----------



## Dwig (Sep 11, 2009)

I presume by "500N" you mean a "Canon EOS 500N" (aka "Canon Rebel G"). If so, there's a link to the instruction manual toward the bottom of this page:

Canon EOS-500N or EOS-Rebel G / New Kiss - Index Page


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 11, 2009)

that is the camera i mean, but the problem is the spool... i dont know how to get the film out :$

t'is this here FUJIFILM-200-SPEED-AP-R64813 Fujifilm 200 Speed APS Film 25 Exposures (3 Pack)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

That's how an APS film spool is. The film is pushed out electronically when you close the back of the camera.

So, now the question is whether or not this new camera of yours takes APS film.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

From a quick read of the link provided by Dwig, I would say it is the wrong kind of film. Although the film transport is automatic, it says to align the film leader at the red mark in front of the take up spool. With APS film, there's no film leader.

Does the "film cassette" even fit in there?


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 11, 2009)

ahh  (wasn't me who paid for it, was my mum who bought it from Asda <walmart> but i did tell her they take different types n stuff... xP

So next question is, What type of film does it accept?

Sorry


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

Any 35mm film that is not APS I imagine. Just read the link for yourself and make sure. I only when very quickly over it and I've never had a self loading camera.

If your mum doesn't use film camera, how would she know the difference? Too bad you opened the package though.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 11, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Any 35mm film that is not APS I imagine.


:thumbup: Really any 35mm film like *Ilford*, Fuji and whatever. I have a 500n also. It collected dust for years and I finally found it in a closet 6 months or so ago. I bought 2 rolls to try it out. Only half of one roll has been exposed so far. Maybe I'll break it out again this weekend. 




Why did that link for Ilford look like that?


----------



## AlexColeman (Sep 11, 2009)

No clue. But did I read the website right? $100??


----------



## kundalini (Sep 11, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> No clue. But did I read the website right? $100??


 91 Euros = $133USD (+/-).  A bit rich IMO.  I paid like much, much less than that in USD.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

kundalini said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> > No clue. But did I read the website right? $100??
> ...



Probably includes processing. I seem to remember all slide films in France were sold with processing included. Maybe they do that with neg films in England...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 11, 2009)

kundalini said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> > No clue. But did I read the website right? $100??
> ...



It said $3.89 when I clicked the link...


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 12, 2009)

I presume you mean the price of the camera?

I bought the 1993 version for £25


----------

